# Is it possible to soundproof my dogs crate?



## hurlene (Sep 22, 2007)

My 9 week old puppy does not stop barking every time I leave him in his crate to run errands or go to work. I live in an apartment and I'm worried that my neighbors will complain and I'll end up getting evicted. I've tried ultra sonic bark control but it doesn't work. He's a puppy and his bark is too high pitch for the device to pick up. The bark control collars don't fit him, because he's only about 1.5 pounds. I've looked up and tried "how to's" on stopping nuisance barking. I even took off 9 business days to train him and its just not working. Sending him to a doggy day care is just too expensive.

I usually keep him in his crate in my bathroom. Is there any materials I can purchase to sound proof his crate or the bathroom without having to tear down walls, etc. Please Help!!


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont think you can unless you wanna sufficate him. Because by putting stuff on the cage to make it so the dog dont bark, it would be hard for the dog to get any air. Thats not right. Maybe you should look into a doggy day care center , for them to watch him while your working. They might even get him to be quite


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

maybe putting a sheet over the top and putting on a radio talk station.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

The bathroom may not be the quietest place as it has too many hard surfaces to bounce the sound. Soft wall coverings, furniture and carpet all absorb/deaden sound. A soft crate cover might help and placing the crate opening towards a soft surface might help somewhat.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

hurlene said:


> Sending him to a doggy day care is just too expensive.





starry15 said:


> Maybe you should look into a doggy day care center , for them to watch him while your working.


 
No wonder posters sometimes get annoyed with our responses.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I didnt even see that when i read that. Then again it was early in the morning. 

Maybe you could give her a kong or a nilone bone for her to munch on and keep her quite/busy.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you ever take him out of the crate or talk to him when he is barking? If so you are just making it worse because he now knows that if he barks long and loud enough that you will eventually take him out. Plus he is just alittle over 2 months old so he probably needs to go to the bathroom. That may be another reason as to why he barks. The general rule of thumb is 1 hour per month old is to how long they can be expected to hold it. When my dog was 9 weeks he went almost like every 30 min.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

If you're sure he doesn't have to go potty, then ignore him. He should learn that barking doesn't mean attention.

Are you sure he barks the entire time you're gone? Have you asked neighbors? We used to wait outside the door when Zoe was in her barking stage and she'd always stop after a minute or two, even if she'd start again when she heard us putting the key in the door.

Are you leaving things for him to do? Stuffed kongs, etc., to keep him occupied.

Is he getting plenty of exercise before you leave him? You want to get him totally worn out before you leave, so he's more likely to just sleep. A tired puppy is a good puppy.

Durb is right about peeing...a 1.5 pound 9 week old puppy? He must have to pee very very often. We were bringing Zoe out every hour on the hour when she was 9 weeks (and she weighed like 12 pounds then), every 2-3 hours overnight...and she did not have unlimited access to water (I don't know if your pup does). What is your housebreaking situation? If you are leaving him to bark in his crate and eventually make a mess, you are going to have a hard time housebreaking. You make it sound like its a separation issue and not a potty issue, but I just want to check.

Finally, try making the crate a "happy place." The sheet or towel over it is good, as is leaving a radio on quietly. Give him lots of treats and praise when he is quiet and calm in the crate (and ONLY give him attention when he's quiet). 

Good luck! Hope something helps!

By the way, what kind of dog is he? Obviously he's tiny!!

And I wouldn't try to soundproof...shutting the bathroom door should help, but you really ideally want to address the barking, unless you want him confined to the bathroom his entire life.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

If he is in a bathroom he is probably getting distressed with how loud his own sound is...that would make me cranky and more loud too! 

If he normally is kenneled and sleeps in your bedroom, that is where he should be when you are gone; this is a familiar place, and it won't be so 'echoey' and hurt his little ears. 

There have been other good suggestions given, so I won't give anything else...otherthan a Good Luck with him!!!!


----------



## ALYNN (Aug 31, 2007)

I've definitely been there!! Luckily my guy is a few months older and now when I leave I put him in a penned-section of the condo instead of the crate. But until I could trust him, I tried everything so my neighbors wouldn't get angry. 

The first thing may be to just give a heads up to neighbors. I left a note to the people above, below and next to me just saying I had a puppy and it would take a few weeks to get used to the crate but it was only going to be during the day, not at night, so hopefully it wouldn't be too bothersome. I also asked them to come to me if there were any problems.

Also, try putting a few treats in a kong with some peanut butter, and then freeze it. It'll keep them busy for a bit.

Radio also helps. It can help drown-out noises that may startle the pup and get him barking. 

Practicing is also key. If you put him in a few minutes here and there and don't let him out when he's barking, he'll eventually get used to it!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

hurlene said:


> My 9 week old puppy does not stop barking every time I leave him in his crate to run errands or go to work. I live in an apartment and I'm worried that my neighbors will complain and I'll end up getting evicted. I've tried ultra sonic bark control but it doesn't work. He's a puppy and his bark is too high pitch for the device to pick up. The bark control collars don't fit him, because he's only about 1.5 pounds. I've looked up and tried "how to's" on stopping nuisance barking. I even took off 9 business days to train him and its just not working. Sending him to a doggy day care is just too expensive.
> 
> I usually keep him in his crate in my bathroom. Is there any materials I can purchase to sound proof his crate or the bathroom without having to tear down walls, etc. Please Help!!



I hope you only work part time, or else have someone coming to your apartment to take your puppy out to potty several times a day. This is hardly "nuisance barking," this is a 9 week old baby who should not be left alone more than an hour or two at most! To even consider a bark control collar is absurd. 

Puppies do not do well left alone! I doubt a doggie day care would even accept a 9 week old puppy. You say that you took off 9 days of work to "train" your puppy - yet he's only 9 weeks old now! 

You should have had all of this worked out before you got a puppy. 

Enough said.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

umm i was actually going to comment on the bark control collar. those are horrible things, and i wouldnt imagine putting it on a full grown dog, never the less a 9wk old pup! thats scary that you would do that.


----------

